# Cambridge saddle



## hunterjumperpro16 (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought a yellow seated cambridge saddle, I quickly found out it is the worst saddle I ever bought, horrible leather, the leathers had nylon on the bottom, you could see brush strokes on the saddle, paint is actually coming off from the saddle, horrible knee rolls. The girth straps are too big for any girth(except for the girth that came with the saddle, it goes on the girth straps easily)! So I am going to buy a new saddle, any suggestions for brands or certain saddles, out there, I can't buy anything over $1550, I am looking for either a jumping saddle or a dressage saddle!


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

It depends on what you prefer and what fits your horse, honestly. I would first figure out if you prefer a close contact/jumping saddle or a dressage saddle... they're pretty night and day.

Are you in an area where a saddle fitter can come out and find what fits your horse and fits you? If so, I suggest that. If not, start researching and borrowing saddles to try on your horse to see what fits and what doesn't fit. Some brands in that price range to try would be M. Toulouse, Bates, Pessoa, Collegiate, Circuit, Ovation, Wintec, Thorowgood, HdR... to name just a few. Plus in that price range you could find some very nice used saddles.

This forum is a great place to do some research on saddles. Plus, if you find a model you are interested in, a simple Internet search will often yield some results.


----------

